# Ed Hamilton too busy to respond?



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone have luck contacting Ed Hamilton and Co. other than by phone? I want to charter in the BVI and lots of folks have recommended going through Ed Hamilton. So 3 weeks ago I went on line and filled out their forms outlining my sailing experience, training, and preferences. Requested info for chartering this spring. Several days ago I realize they never responded so I sent an email asking if they received my info or if they needed it submitted again and I provided my contact information. Again! No response. 

I'd call but my work schedule makes that difficult right now. And a company that does not respond when customers use it's own web site tools does not inspire confidence. I should be in a position to call next week so maybe I'll have better luck then. Is this SOP for EH?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Never had a problem, but I always initiated first contact by phone. My guess would be they changed web hosts or something, so the default "info" email is not forwarding properly.

I'd send email directly to their staff. Previously I've dealt with "lynne" and "jackie" and "gordon" @ed-hamilton.com. Try sending your message to all of them and I bet one will get back to you.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

TakeFive said:


> Never had a problem, but I always initiated first contact by phone. My guess would be they changed web hosts or something, so the default "info" email is not forwarding properly.
> 
> I'd send email directly to their staff. Previously I've dealt with "lynne" and "jackie" and "gordon" @ed-hamilton.com. Try sending your message to all of them and I bet one will get back to you.


Ditto.. Leaving in four weeks for a charter booked through Gordon at Ed a Hamilton. No issues and they got us a much better price than I could have..

The only issue I have ever had was their fax line...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I tried contacting a well known sailing school via their website recently and was surprised to see the website was gone - for over a week! I finally drove over to the school, and the receptionist said that she, and the owners, had just learned of the problem that morning. The site was back later that day. 

It seems that IT management and Sailing do not always go hand in hand.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe leave them a voice mail over the weekend and ask them to reply to your email address?

We had no trouble with them and found the service to be excellent. It was extremely convenient to have them to all the leg work to find which charter company had the availability of what we wanted.

The only thing I will add is that the charter company pays EH (10% I believe), so they naturally make less money off you, then if you booked directly. I'm not saying they mind, because I'm sure they are hoping you'll become a direct customer next time. 

We did bareboat a vessel in a fleet that had several model years. We were put on the oldest one (albeit 3 years old), so I'm not sure the "deal" they claimed was as good as it appeared. In the end, however, we really enjoyed our trip and the boat was okay. Bareboats are always okay, at best.


----------

